# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  Kravlje mlijeko

## Kora

Mi smo nažalost već tri mjeseca na adaptiranom mlijeku i budući da nam se bliži prvi rođendan, zanima me kada bih mogla početi davati K. kravlje mlijeko, i koje (mislim s koliko masnoće). Kakva vi imate iskustva?

----------


## Linda

I ja sam postavila baš to pitanje neki dan na forumu. Iako mi je to druga beba, opet prolazim kroz iste dileme kao i prvi put.
Mi cikamo u kombinaciji s adaptiranim i namjeravam to odužiti. Nemam neke prave razloge, ali nekako još uvijek ne mogu zamisliti da moja mrvica pije kravlje mlijeko. Vjerojatno ću joj iza 1. rođendana neki put napraviti čokolino ili nešto sl. s kravljim, a ne adaptiranim kao sad. U bočici joj još duuugo neću dati kravlje. Za to nam služi cika, a kad sam na poslu- formula.
Dajte, curke, koje znate, izbacite neke dokazane činjenice o uvođenju kravljeg mlijeka iza 1. godine, jer ni ja baš nisam potkovana po tom pitanju.  :Kiss:

----------


## Davor

Bio je veeeeeeliki topic na ovu temu.
Vjerujem da između kravljeg i adaptiranog (isto tako kravljeg) mlijeka nema neke bitne razlike, osobito u smislu dohrane. Bitan pomak je jedino jogurt.

----------


## Kora

Davore, na kaj si mislio kad si rekao bitan pomak?
Linda, kad si već spomenula čokolino, jel ga ti praviš rijetko da ti ga dijete pije iz bočice ili se hranite sa žličicom i koliki su ti omjeri mlijeko-čokolino?

----------


## Njojza

savjet (na zalost) iz licnog iskustva
ne kravlje mlijeko bar do 2 godine
ja sam pocela davati od godinu i po jer je veliki mljekoljubac,...popije bar pola litra mlijeka + 2deci jogurta dnevno a i dalje doji....
od prevelike kolicine mlijeka imao je proljev mjesec i po, dok nismo skontali da je postao netolerantan na laktozu

imate uvijek varijantu: rizino mlijeko, zobeno mlijeko...itd...

----------


## ninet

Da, kravlje se ne preporucuje davati bar dvije godine. (Da se mene pita....ni poslije  :Grin:  )

----------


## Davor

Laktobakterije potroše laktozu, a bjelančevine rastavljaju na aminokiseline. OK, nisu baš previše temeljite, ali je gotov proizvod, jogurt, puno prihvatljiviji za dohranu djece, a povoljno utječe na probavni sustav. Zato je jogurt bitan pomak.

----------


## Luna Rocco

Ja uopće ne namjeravam davati kravlje mlijeko, uz ciku će za kašice i slično ići rižino ili sojino mlijeko. Jogurti da, ali tek iza godinu i pol.

----------


## cekana

Od kada sam pročitala koliko je kr.mlijeko štetno... žao mi je što sam i jednu šalicu popila sada za vrijeme dojenja   :Sad:

----------


## Svenovamama

I nama je ped. preporučila do drugog rođendana adaptirano, a tek iza toga kravlje. Kako još uvijek cikimo, nismo kupili ni jednu kutiju praha, a nadam se da i nećemo još neko vrijeme. Ustvari, ne znam kako će nam ići kada se vratim u firmu...

----------


## Foška

Kravlje mlijeko ne bi trebalo biti osnovno mlijeko djeteta do 2. godine (prije svega zbog zeljeza, koliko je meni dr. rekla). Uostalom, WHO upravo do 2. godine preporucuje dojenje, ne? No, dobro. Ja probah prije 2 tjedna dati malo obicnog svjezeg mlijeka u famoznoj "casi na kljun", cisto da se gospodjica odluci potegnut iz te damn case  :Laughing:  (jer obicna voda nije bila tak fina!) I upalilo je!  Hehe, i eto nas sad vec pije kamilicu (bez secera) lijepo u casi na kljun!

----------


## Linda

Kora, čokolino i sve druge kašice papa isključivo žlicom. A omjer- napravim onako malo rjeđe, da nije baš ko žganci.  :Grin:  Bočica nam služi samo za adapt. mlijeko dok sam ja na poslu ili za čaj ili sok ako u šetnji ožedni. Inače, cika je zakon!  :D 
Luna, moja Linda tamani jogurt ko velika. Zar se on ne uvodi puno prije kravljeg mlijeka? To je zapravo jedino što ona zaista voli i do sad nije bilo nikakvih reakcija. Obično joj umiješamo malo rižinih pahuljica, a u voćni jogurt keksolino i to joj bude baš fini obrok.
Vidiš, vidiš, znači ni predijatri ne preporučaju kr. mlijeko prije 2. godine... Ok, znači dobro sam mislila kad sam odlučila odužiti s tim.
Cekana, možeš li mi straviti link na mjesto gdje piše o štetnosti kr. mlijeka- ja ga obožavam (a i Megi) i tamanimo ga u velikim količinama.  :Embarassed:

----------


## svizac

Ja takoder ne namjeravam uvoditi kravlje mlijeko do iza dvije godine mozda dulje. Ne znam ni zasto cure uvode adaptirano. Ja sve radim sa svojim izdojenim mlijekom a iza prvog rodendana ako treba koristit cemo rizino, sojino ili zobeno mlijeko ali nikako kravlje. Ja sam negdje citala da kravlje mlijeko moze biti trigger za alergije kasnije u zivotu ako se prerano uvede.

----------


## Linda

Ja sam u početku izdajala ogromne količine i zaista nisam ni pomišljala na adaptirano. Kad sam počela raditi s vremenom mi se količina mlijeka koje bi uspjela izdojiti smanjila na zanemarivu količinu, pa sam bila prisiljena nešto poduzeti da mi djetešce ne bi ostalo gladno dok mene nema. Priznajem, to je nužno zlo, ali bolje i to nego kravlje.

----------


## Luna Rocco

> ali bolje i to nego kravlje.


Apsolutno, za razliku od kravljeg ipak je prilagođeno djetetu.

Jogurti se, mislim, mogu uvesti s 11 mjeseci, ali ja ću sve uvoditi kasnije jer ću cjelokupnu dohranu započeti kasnije.

----------


## sis

> između kravljeg i adaptiranog (isto tako kravljeg) mlijeka nema neke bitne razlike


Mi smo počeli pomalo s jogurtom (od 3,2% svježeg mlijeka), a sikimo još uvijek 4-5 (a možda i više, ali se nesjećam noćnih podoja). I nisam pametna što ću kad prestanemo sikit (iako mi se čini da bi ovako mogli do vojske  :Laughing:  ).
Sojino mlijeko me nekako odbija, odmah se sjetim GMO...zapravo mi nije jasno kako biljno mlijeko može zamijeniti ljudsko/životinjsko. Rižino je mlijeko, koloiko ja znam (ako sam u krivu prosvijetlite me), uglavnom riža dobro raskuhana. Ili se varam?

----------


## Luna Rocco

Pa jest, ali ako dijete doji onda potrebe za drugim mlijekom i nema, a rižino dobro dođe za kašice ako mama ne može izdajati.  :Smile:

----------


## ninet

E ovo i mene zanima do bola.....Ako je vec bebac alergican npr. na mlijeko, zasto mu uopste nuditi zamjenu u vidu soje ili rize? Samo nek se zove mlijeko or what???
Mislim, po sastojcima su to dva svijeta....zaista ne razumijem. :?

----------


## sis

> Pa jest, ali ako dijete doji onda potrebe za drugim mlijekom i nema, a rižino dobro dođe za kašice ako mama ne može izdajati.


To je u redu, ali što kad više nema sike? Mislim, rižino, sojino, xy mlijeko- zove se mlijeko, ali koja mu je nutritivna pozicija?

----------


## sis

:Ups:   ne vidjeh post od Ninet, dakle ne pitam se samo ja...

----------


## svizac

Dakle rizino mlijeko sto se tiće nutritivne vrijednosti ima sljedeće na cca 200mL: 80kalorija, 1g proteina, 18g ugljikohidrata, 0g masnoče, 20% prepručene dnevne doze vitamina C i 10% preporučene dnevne doze kalcija prema WHO.

Sojino mlijeko je 90% genetski modificirano a nutritivne vrijednosti su za cca 200mL: 80kalorija, 6.7g proteina,  4.4g ugljikohidrata, 4.7g masnoče, vlakna 3.2g, 20% preporučene dnevne doze tiamina, 10% preporučene dnevne doze riboflavina i magnezija.

Zobeno mlijeko u sebi sadrži i male količine soje te riže i ječma a nutritivne vrijednost za cca 200mL: 110 kalorija, 4g proteina, 21g ugljikohidrata, masnoče 1.5g i vlakna 0. 

Nadam se da ovo pomaže. Odluka je na vama ali ja mislim da je rižino mlijeko najbolja opcija umjesto kravljeg mlijeka.

----------


## Davor

> Linda prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  ali bolje i to nego kravlje.
> 
> 
> Apsolutno, za razliku od kravljeg ipak je prilagođeno djetetu.


To su znanstveno neprovjerene ideje. Ne postoje studije koje bi ih potvrdile ili odbacile.

Adaptirano mlijeko = kravlje mlijeko u prahu + kemija
Hipoalergeno adaptirano mlijeko = sirutka kravljeg mlijeka u prahu + kemija

U slučaju dohrane, osobito mesne dohrane, ne postoji NITI JEDAN kemijski dodatak adaptiranog mlijeka koji dijete već ne bi dobilo u hrani: željezo, taurin, vritamini.
----------------------------------------------------------
Adaptirano mlijeko u dohrani koriste roditelji koji su svojim očima vidjeli kako svizac zamata čokoladu.

----------


## Mony

> E ovo i mene zanima do bola.....Ako je vec bebac alergican npr. na mlijeko, zasto mu uopste nuditi zamjenu u vidu soje ili rize? Samo nek se zove mlijeko or what???
> Mislim, po sastojcima su to dva svijeta....zaista ne razumijem. :?



Ne znam tocno prehrambenu vrijednost ne-kravljih mlijeka, ali evo recimo kolko se sjecam zobeno bi moglo imati dosta zeljeza, sojino ne dajemo jer je soja isto alergen pa nije bas dobro djteteu koje je alergicno na jednu namirnicu davati drugu koja je takodjer alergen. Ne znam po cemu je korisno rizino mlijeko tocno, ali je nama najbolje.

Osim toga, prvenstveni je razlog koristenja to sto su kasice ukusnije, da bas ne jede samo voce i povrce, a da se pahuljice ne kuhaju samo u vodi, jer to je onda fakat bljutavo.
No, ima tih mlijeka i s dodatkom kalcija pa je onda korist jos i veca.


Inace, s uvodjenjem mlijeka mi cemo cekat do 3. godine; zasad ide dobro s jogurtima i sirevima.

----------


## Mony

Pretekla me svizac s tocnim podacima   :Wink:

----------


## ninet

Ja i dalje ne vidim razliku izmedju rizinog mlijeka i tikvinog soka ili brokulijeve vode....o kokosovom mlijeku da ne pricam....  :Grin:  
Ne znam, ako neko ne pije mlijeko, ne pije ga i tacka. 
Ja ne mislim da su mlijeka od zitarica losa ili da ih ne treba piti. Samo ih ne smatram zamjenom mlijeku vulgaris.

Neko pije kafu, neko caj....Neko oboje. Neko nijedno. Ali niko ne mijenja kafu cajem i obratno. Jer to nije to.  :Wink:

----------


## MGrubi

dakle ta biljna "mljeka" tj. sokovi ili pipravci (ne znam kako se proizvode) kad se stavljaju u kašice ispadne slično kao i što meni mama savjetuje da mogu raditi kašice s čajem , ono nije baš čista voda

----------


## Luna Rocco

Pa nisu "zamjena" mlijeku, nego ovo što je Mony napisala:




> Osim toga, prvenstveni je razlog koristenja to sto su kasice ukusnije, da bas ne jede samo voce i povrce, a da se pahuljice ne kuhaju samo u vodi, jer to je onda fakat bljutavo.
> No, ima tih mlijeka i s dodatkom kalcija pa je onda korist jos i veca.


A ja u blagodati kravljeg mlijeka ionako ne vjerujem.

Davore, ipak mislim da nije ista stvar davati djetetu kravlje mlijeko i adaptirano. Ja, doduše, ne namjeravam davati nijedno od ta dva, ali da me pregazi traktor radije bih da MD Kalebu daje adaptirano nego kravlje...

----------


## Linda

Davore, jednostavno ne mogu vjerovati u ovo što si naveo i mislim da je adaptirano mlijeko ipak prilagođeno malim želučićima. Starijoj djevojčici sam s 13 mjeseci dala kravlje mlijeko i tad su krenule smetnje s probavom, da bi se ponovo vratile na adaptirano i sve je bilo OK. Eto, meni je vlastito dijete najbolji primjer da ipak nismo bedaci kojima se priviđaju svizci, nego pokušavamo svojoj djeci osigurati što kvalitetniju zamjenu za mamino mlijeko (kojem nema premca, znam, i nema adekvatne zamjene, znam...).
Davore, što bi ti dao svom djetetu da nema cike?
A ni meni baš nije jasna ta usporedba rižino/sojino mlijeko s životinjskim/ljudskim. Mislim da je razlika u sastavu prevelika da bi jedno moglo nadomjestiti drugo. Uz cicu OK, ali kaj kad nema cike?

----------


## Luna Rocco

Pa ni životinjsko mlijeko ne može nadomjestiti ljudsko... I da prestanem dojiti s, primjerice, 8 mjeseci, radila bih mu kašice na rižinom mlijeku, ne na adaptiranom. Kalcija i ostalih minerala/vitamina i tijelu potrebnih sastojaka ima i u drugim namirnicama i mislim da je mit o korisnosti mlijeka samo to - mit.

----------


## ninet

pa jogurt....rekao je covjek bar 18765 puta.... :D

----------


## Linda

Luna, vidim da znaš više od mene o nedostacima adaptiranog mlijeka, pa te molim da mi navedeš par glavnih razloga zašto ga nikad ne bi davala Kalebu.

----------


## Davor

> Davore, ipak mislim da nije ista stvar davati djetetu kravlje mlijeko i adaptirano.


Definitivno nije - na kutiji dućanskog mlijeka nema crteža bebe koja se smije.
Tko ne vjeruje, slobodan je provjeriti sastav formule za velike bebe.
Treba razlučiti dohranu od mliječne prehrane. Formula apsolutno ima smisla u slučaju da je mamu zgazio tramvaj ili su joj "stručnjaci" uprskali dojenje, ali samo kod malih beba.

Uzelo bi puno vremena, a upleo bih se u analizu nečega protiv čega sam dušom i tijelom. Ipak, mogu u svakom trenutku tvrditi da u formuli ne postoji niti jedan čaroban dodatak koji dijete već ne dobije kroz svu ostalu hranu u dohrani.

Formula je zlo. Čak i kada je čovjek prisiljen koristiti ju - i dalje je zlo. Čak i kad ju besplatno dobiješ - još uvijek je zlo. Formulu propagiraju zli ljudi. Ne kontam zašto bi itko trebao biti đavolji odvjetnik, osobito ne na ovom forumu.

UNICEF i IBFAN tu supstancu zovu formula. Ne vidim zašto joj se tepa s nazivom "adaptirano". Kod dohrane djece preko godinu dana starosti nema niti jednog svojstva kojime bi se bilo kakvo mlijeko moralo adaptirati. NISTE bolji roditelji ako svojoj djeci dajete formulu, a istovremeno roditeljima manje djece dajete JAKO LOŠ PRIMJER.

(uf, sad mi je lakše)

----------


## ms. ivy

davore, gdje si bio kad se slagao letak?!  8)

----------


## Mony

Davore, aj nek ti bude jos lakse, pa to sve argumentiraj   :Grin:  

Mislim, nije da te izazivam na dvoboj jer se slazem s tobom, al bih fakat htjela cut objasnjenje formule: 
formula = zlo 
 :Wink:

----------


## MGrubi

o tome šta je formula piše ovdje:
http://www.net.hr/alternativa/page/2...7/0009006.html

mislim da je bolje davati djetetu kojem je mljeko preteško jogurte i sireve od "neobrađenog" mljeka 
naime jogurti i sirevi su bolji za želudac

moj otac nije podnosio kravlje mljeko (nije alergičan) od kad je prestao sisati, i moja svekrva isto
pa im nije ništa
jedino ne smijem REĆI da sam stavila mljeko u palačinke   :Laughing:

----------


## MBee

Ono što mene zanima je šta kad je dijete alergično na kravlje pa ne može ni sireve ni jogurte a više ne sisa? Može li prehrana biti potpuno milk free a ipak zadovoljavajuća?

----------


## Luna Rocco

> Luna, vidim da znaš više od mene o nedostacima adaptiranog mlijeka, pa te molim da mi navedeš par glavnih razloga zašto ga nikad ne bi davala Kalebu.


Ma gle, ne bih ga davala jer za to nema potrebe - dojit ću ga dokle god mu je glavni izvor prehrane mlijeko. Da su drugačije okolnosti, razmišljala bih o toj opciji (naravno da bih prije dala adaptirano nego kravlje, ma što Davor rekao!), ali nisu i nisam primorana razmišljati ni o adaptiranom, ni o kravljem.

No i dalje smatram da dojena djeca bez frke mogu jesti kašice pravljene na rižinom mlijeku.

----------


## Luna Rocco

> Luna Rocco prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Davore, ipak mislim da nije ista stvar davati djetetu kravlje mlijeko i adaptirano.
> 
> 
> Definitivno nije - na kutiji dućanskog mlijeka nema crteža bebe koja se smije.


Da je tvoje dijete iz bilo kojeg razloga bilo uskraćeno za majčino mlijeko u dobi od, ne znam, dva mjeseca, čime bi ga hranio? Jogurtom?

----------


## Linda

OK, Davore, priznajem da si poljuljao moj stav o adapt. mlijeku. 
Ja sutra bacam kutiju s nasmijanom bebom ako mi još jednom argumentiraš ono o zlu, zlim ljudima i sl...

----------


## Davor

*ms. ivy* cca. 5 godina prije ideje o letku radio sam u UNICEF-u. Nastojim se ne gurati gdje se ovakvi dlakavci kao ja gledaju s podozrenjem, jer mislim da bi bilo šteta loše utjecati na povjerenje mladih mama - sasvim nepotrebno odvlačenje fokusa. Ne znam jesam li to dobro opisao. Hajdmo ovako: umjesto zaključka "ovdje je puno ljudi upućenih u dojenje" bilo bi "gle muškarac". Mislim da je to nepotrebno.

Umjesto toga imam kikića koji je dojenje razdužio s tri godine. To mi je sasvim dovoljno ispunjujuće.

*Mony* sasvim mi je svejedno što misliš o formuli, ona je i dalje zlo.

Primjer:
UNICEF je izdao uputu o rukovanju pošiljkama formule (povremeno i greškom) sadržanim u paketima humanitarne pomoći, kojom se upućuje humanitarce da mladim mamama svakako objasne da one same pojedu formulu (odraslima nije škodljiva), a djecu nastave dojiti. U vremenima humanitarne krize apsolutno najgore što se bebi može dogoditi je da ostane bez mame ili mama prestane dojiti.
Formula je zlo.

----------


## ms. ivy

linda, prozuji malo ovuda:

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?TekstID=139

----------


## Luna Rocco

Ok, odgovorio sam, opet sam brzopleto stiskala Reply prije nego što sam pročitala cijeli post.  :Rolling Eyes:  Slažem se s tobom.

----------


## Luna Rocco

> Ok, odgovorio sam, opet sam brzopleto stiskala Reply prije nego što sam pročitala cijeli post.  Slažem se s tobom.


Odgovorio SI, ne sam.  :Razz:

----------


## svizac

Nisam nikada zamatala milka čokoladu!  :Laughing:  

Davore slažem se s tobom a dajte si malo pročitajte http://www.truthinlabeling.org/formulacopy.html

Naime u formuli ili adaptiranom ima glutamic acid (MSG) i processed free aspartic acid – oboje neurotoxini.

----------


## Davor

> Davor prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Luna Rocco prvotno napisa
> ...


Yok, vrbovom korom  :Laughing:  
Ovaj topic je o dohrani. Kruške i jabuke dobro je držati odvojeno.

Prehrana malih beba formulom je isto tako zlo. Nužno zlo.

----------


## Zorana

Ja apsolutno podrzavam ove Davorove misli. I redovno padam u depresiju radi stvari koje je propaganda sposobna uciniti neinformiranima.

----------


## Mony

> *Mony* sasvim mi je svejedno što misliš o formuli, ona je i dalje zlo.



Davore, zasto imas svadjalacki ton?
Odmah sam i napisala da se slazem s tobom, al me zanimalo zasto je to tako. 
Na ovim linkovima sam saznala konkretnije informacije za koje sam te zatrazila.

----------


## Linda

Ok, štima.  :Smile:  
Pozdrav sviscima i prestanite nam se priviđati! Iš, iš!  :Bye:  

Lunči, gdje da ja u našem selu nabavim rižino ili sojino mlijeko? Mislim da sam vidjela u DM-u i Konzumu. Jesam li u pravu?

Davore, Linda je počela papati jogurt s 9 mjeseci. Jesmo li uranili?

----------


## Njojza

imas u DM rizino mlijeko.
Ostani pri njemu....nemoj sojino.

----------


## Linda

Da li je rižino onako slatkasto kao mamino? Hoće li joj se svidjeti okus? Može li prije navršene godine?

----------


## ms. ivy

> imas u DM rizino mlijeko.
> Ostani pri njemu....nemoj sojino.


  :Wink:  

kako mu se sviđa?

----------


## Luna Rocco

> Ok, štima.  Lunči, gdje da ja u našem selu nabavim rižino ili sojino mlijeko? Mislim da sam vidjela u DM-u i Konzumu. Jesam li u pravu?


Jesi, jesi, skupo je k'o suho zlato.  :Wink:

----------


## Linda

Ma skupe su i kutijice s nasmijanim bebama (otprilike 90 kn za 12 dana). Jel rižino skuplje od toga?

----------


## Luna Rocco

> Da li je rižino onako slatkasto kao mamino? Hoće li joj se svidjeti okus? Može li prije navršene godine?


Meni je fiiiiiiino, slatkasto, izbacila sam kravlje kad sam počela dojiti (žao mi je da nisam već u trudnoći, jer sam ga dosta pila :/ ) i pijem sojino i rižino. Manje količine, jer bih bankrotirala, ali...

Davore, ma sve 5. Malo sam zabrijala. Jasno mi je da je riječ o dohrani, ali sam paralelu povukla na izjavu da je adaptirano (dakle, ne mogu vjerovati da sam valjda već 10 put napisala tu riječ  :Rolling Eyes:  ) isto kao i kravlje - onda bi se bebi kad mamu zgazi vlak moglo davati kravlje i s 2 mjeseca, jer je ista stvar. Odnosno, mislim da je opasno izjednačavati kravlje i adaptirano utoliko što se može naći gdjekoja neinformirana mama koja bi dvomjesečnoj bebi uvalila kravlje mlijeko (kao što su nekad i radili :/ ).

Za dohranu se APSOLUTNO slažem da je nepotrebno.

----------


## Luna Rocco

> Ma skupe su i kutijice s nasmijanim bebama (otprilike 90 kn za 12 dana). Jel rižino skuplje od toga?


Ma da?!? To fakat nisam znala...Ma ne, ne, rižino je litra 22 kune.

----------


## MBee

Vidim da ste svi upućeni, da li bi netko bio ljubazan pa mi odgovorio na moje prethodno postavljeno pitanje?!

----------


## Luna Rocco

> Ono što mene zanima je šta kad je dijete alergično na kravlje pa ne može ni sireve ni jogurte a više ne sisa? Može li prehrana biti potpuno milk free a ipak zadovoljavajuća?


Nisam kompetentna, ali mogu pitati frendicu čiji je nećak alergičan na sve inačice kravljeg mlijeka, pa makar u tragovima.

Bio je negdje topic gdje je Anita AZ nabrojala super izvore kalcija i sl.,probat ću ga naći.

----------


## Luna Rocco

Ovo je Anita napisala:

Zeljezo? Proso, blitva i zeleno lisnato povrce
Kalcij? Integralni sezam lagano proprzne (bez ulja) na tavici da pocne pucketat, pa ga treba smljevit u suribachiju i posipavati po svem zivom. Moze se uzeti i crni sezam koji je jos obilniji nutrijentima, ali je gorak i meni bas nije prefin.
B vitamin, bjelancevine?
Tzv. slatka riza (makrobioticari znaju... najbolje mi je kad je spomenem pa ljudi kazu jooj, ma ja ti ne volim to.. misle da je to zasladena riza) je punija bjelancevina od obicne!
Treba provjeriti kada se mogu uvesti zitarice tipa ARAMANTH i QUINOA koje su brzo kuhane, fine i mekane za papanje... Ali i one su bogatije bjelancevinama, b vitaminom i zeljezom.
Heljdu se ne smije jedno dulje vrijeme.. vise se ne sjecam zasto... 

Cijeli ovaj topic je dosta zanimljiv i ima korisnih informacija:

http://roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=26342

----------


## MBee

Puno hvala   :Smile:

----------


## Anvi

Evo ja ću, samo da ponovim pitanje.


> Ono što mene zanima je šta kad je dijete alergično na kravlje pa ne može ni sireve ni jogurte a više ne sisa? Može li prehrana biti potpuno milk free a ipak zadovoljavajuća?


Naravno da može. Ne treba niti čuti za kravlje mlijeko (zato u daljnjem tekstu k.m.) i njegove izvedenice.
Alergija na k.m obično prestaje nakon 1 g, ili nešto kasnije, pa bi bilo zgodno s vremena na vrijeme provjeriti je li dijete još uvijek alergično.
Sojino mlijeko treba izbjegavati jer je česta tzv. križna alergija - alergični na k.m. skloni su alergiji na soju.

----------


## MBee

Napunili smo godinu, uskoro idemo na testiranje jer smo izgleda i na jaja, kikiriki itd.

----------


## Davor

> Davor prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *Mony* sasvim mi je svejedno što misliš o formuli, ona je i dalje zlo.
> 
> 
> Davore, zasto imas svadjalacki ton?
> Odmah sam i napisala da se slazem s tobom, al me zanimalo zasto je to tako. 
> Na ovim linkovima sam saznala konkretnije informacije za koje sam te zatrazila.


Sorry ako zvuči svađalački, nije bilo namjerno. Stvarno nemam namjeru razglabati O formuli. Sasvim je dovoljno članstvo Rode u IBFAN-u za nultu toleranciju formule.

----------


## cekana

Osjećam se pomalo kriva jer sam bacila kost o štetnosi kravljeg mlijeka i gle rasprave  :shock: već sam na jednom mjestu dala link, pa evo opet, svima vama koji "bacate" novac za sojino, rižino i -ina mlijeka ovaj aparatić će biti isplativ za par mjeseci, a dat ćete si mašti na volju kao i ja kombinirajući okuse http://www.advent.hr/uredj/index.html  :D

----------


## Njojza

> Njojza prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> imas u DM rizino mlijeko.
> Ostani pri njemu....nemoj sojino.
> 
> 
> kako mu se sviđa?


a danas ce tek probati jer je juce cijeli dan imao proljev od chloral hydrat-a koji su mu dali u guzu (rekla je dr da ce imat) tako da mu se guza toliko ojela da je vristao od boli pa nisam dala da proba...  :Crying or Very sad:  
javim kako je reagirao

----------


## anchie76

> Sasvim je dovoljno članstvo Rode u IBFAN-u za nultu toleranciju formule.


E hej, nemojmo pretjerivati!  Mi se borimo protiv marketinga adapt i njihove masovne kampanje na mame, i njihove ciljeve sto manjeg dojenja.

No cinjenica je da je u nekim kriznim situacijama potrebno adapt da bi se uopce moglo odrzati dojenje.  

Nikad nije crno i bijelo, postoji i sivo.  Naravno da bi bilo idealno da su sva djeca iskljucivo dojena.  No idealan svijet ne postoji.

----------


## Davor

> Ono što mene zanima je šta kad je dijete alergično na kravlje pa ne može ni sireve ni jogurte a više ne sisa? Može li prehrana biti potpuno milk free a ipak zadovoljavajuća?


Alergija je svakako dobar razlog za promjenu prehrambene orijentacije. Kod izbora je dobro doznati koliko je pojedina prehrana primjerena i koliko dugu tradiciju ima. To s tradicijom je jednostavan reality check, jer neka neispravna prehrana bi već prije puno generacija zatrla lozu vjernim sljedbenicima.
Moja orijentacija je laktovegetarijanska, većinom temeljena na indijskoj tradicionalnoj i očito je da u tvom slučaju nije primjerena. Makrobiotička je isto tako vegetarijanska orijentacija bez mlijeka i sigurno vam je puno bliža, uz ogradu da je prilagođena iz japanske tradicionalne prehrane prije cca. jedne generacije. Kineska tradicionalna kuhinja je potpuno bez mlijeka i vrlo je raznovrsna, ali imaj u vidu da je Kina nacija s najvećim udjelom kojekakvih gastritisa.
Moderna prehrana postoji isto tako kraće od jedne generacije i za razliku od makrobiotike već je postigla neviđene zdravstvene probleme kod sljedbenika.
Dakle, kako god okreneš - ima puno toga za razmišljanje.

----------


## ENA26

Hvala Anchie76.
Meni je pedijatrica preporučila adaptirano nakon što više nisam smjela dojiti, čak nije ni htjela čuti za kravlje, mada i sama nakon što sam pročitala sve ovo vidim da nema neke velike razlike.
Ali neka nas na adaptiranom kada nam je dojenje bilo uskračeno.
Mislim da je ipak bolje od kravljeg???
Kod nas je ipak sivo kako je Anchie rekla, nažalost

----------


## Davor

> No cinjenica je da je u nekim kriznim situacijama potrebno adapt da bi se uopce moglo odrzati dojenje.


... a takve krizne situacije se hendlaju u privatnosti uz uputu stručne osobe i o tome se ne trubi na javnim forumima. Relaktacija sasvim sigurno nije nešto što ćeš naučiti čitajući ovakvu raspravu.
Mlada mama nakon ovoga može samo zaključiti: uspješno dojenje je kad bebi kr'nem bočicu s formulom.  :Laughing:  

Kužiš, ne možeš čak ni pisati o zlu a da te barem malo ne ofuri.

*ENA26*, ovaj topic je o dohrani, a viša sila je nešto što se ne spori.

----------


## ms. ivy

nakon čega?  :? 

anchienog posta ili cijelog topica?

----------


## ms. ivy

> anchie76 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> No cinjenica je da je u nekim kriznim situacijama potrebno adapt da bi se uopce moglo odrzati dojenje.
> 
> 
> ... a takve krizne situacije se hendlaju u privatnosti uz uputu stručne osobe i o tome se ne trubi na javnim forumima. Relaktacija sasvim sigurno nije nešto što ćeš naučiti čitajući ovakvu raspravu.


pa ako je netko ovoga svjestan onda je to sigurno anchie.

----------


## Davor

> No cinjenica je da je u nekim kriznim situacijama potrebno adapt da bi se uopce moglo odrzati dojenje. 
> 
> Nikad nije crno i bijelo, postoji i sivo.

----------


## Davor

Propaganda formule obitava u sivoj zoni i nekim slučajevima.
Ovo gore ti direktor (kršitelj koda)a odmah potpiše.

----------


## ENA26

Joj davore više me bili išta strah i napisati da me ti ne bi oprao

----------


## ms. ivy

ma tko priča o propagandi?

----------


## Davor

> Joj davore više me bili išta strah i napisati da me ti ne bi oprao


Ali nisam  :Love:  
*ms. ivy*, ovaj forum se čita, dakle propaganda.

Joooj, nemate pojma kako me ovo silno zabavlja :D  To se koristi propagandna terminologija, padaju neutemeljene ocjene, zamjenjuju se teze (dojenje/dohrana)... mrak. Hajd, bar smo raščistili da se u dohrani obično kravlje mlijeko i formula bitno ne razlikuju.

----------


## ms. ivy

ok, topic je otišao stranputicom i pročalo se o različitim stvarima, slažem se.

no, mislim da je samo ono o nultoj toleranciji bilo sporno i da se anchie na to s pravom osvrnula.

----------


## Davor

Ma da, samo pogledaj slijed: veli Anchi siva zona, neki slučajevi, a odmah potom ENA26 veli hvala Anchi, tvoje riječi mi liječe duševnu bol radi prehrane bebe formulom (a topic je o dohrani). Anchi mi je u svakom pogledu zakon i jasno mi je zašto je reagirala.

Formula je i dalje zlo  :Wink:

----------


## ms. ivy

imaš moj potpis od neba pa dovde  8) , samo trebamo (svi mi) pripaziti na retoriku.

----------


## anchie76

Ok, nisam se dovoljno precizno izjasnila - pa da pojasnim da neki ne bi krivo shvatili  :Grin:  

Pod kriznim situacijama sam mislila npr.:
- mamu/dijete odveli na operaciju poslije poroda - dojenje ili izdajanje nemoguce zbog okolnosti
- usljed npr. loseg polozaja dijete dehidriralo i zavrsilo u bolnici.  prehrana adapt potrebna da bi se zdravstveno stanje dj. poboljsalo da bi se moglo opet probati s dojenjem
- mama mora poceti s kemoterapijom
- itd.

I u ovim situacijama je moguce da to sve prodje bez adapt, no nekad se ne uspije - bude takav stjecaj okolnosti (mama se ne moze izdojiti, nema banke mlijeka, i eto adaptiranog).

BTW, po Svjetskoj zdravstvenoj adaptirano je na 4 mjesto sto se prehrane do 6 mj tice.

- dojenje
- izdojeno mlijeko
- banka majcinog mlijeka
- adaptirano mlijeko

 Dakle sto se prehrane *prvih 6 mj tice* ovo gore bi bio idealan poredak.  Obicno kravlje mlijeko tu nema sta traziti niti ga se u tom periodu treba uopce usporedjivati s adapt.  Bez obzira sto su to ipak iste bjelancevine i u adapt i u obicnom kravljem mlijeku (a one uzrokuju alergijsku reakciju), omjer drugih stvari je drugaciji.  Omjer masti i bjelancevina je drugaciji, dodani su minerali, vitamini, itd.   

Tako da privih 6 mj ima razlike (i to velike!) izmedju adaptiranog i kravljeg.. a poslije - kad se krene s dohranom, nemam pojma.  Vjerujem da se inzistira na adapt jer se na taj nacin osigurava da dijete dobiva "sve" potrebno kroz mlijeko, no ukoliko je netko iznimno svjestan prehrambenih namirnica i jako pazi sto jede i kako jede, vjerojatno postoji mogucnost da se sve dobije i iz prehrane.  A onda opet dolazimo do toga da djeca od 6-12 mj imaju tendenciju brljanja s krutom hranom, i mozda je uopce ne prihvaca dobro.  Tada se onda bas ne moze osigurati dobar unos kroz krutu hranu.

----------


## marta

> Linda prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ma skupe su i kutijice s nasmijanim bebama (otprilike 90 kn za 12 dana). Jel rižino skuplje od toga?
> 
> 
> Ma da?!? To fakat nisam znala...Ma ne, ne, rižino je litra 22 kune.


Ima i jeftinije.

U DM-u su ta mlijeka 14 kn, svedski Oatly(zobeno) je uglavnom 18, znaci moze se i za manje novaca.

----------


## ENA26

Slažem se da je formula zlo, jer vidim na svom primjeru. Pojačali se grčevi kod bebe, moraš uvoditi nešto i za piti i bla bla bla!!!!!!!
najbolje je prirodno i žao mi je što sam se krivo izjasnila.
Pokorno se ispričavam striček davor

----------


## Kora

Obzirom da sam ja otvorila ovaj topic, a nisam vas dugo čitala, zanima me nakon svega što sam pročitala, ima li itko tko jednogodišnjem dijetetu daje ili je davao kravlje mlijeko i u kojim količinama te s kojim udjelom masnoće. To je više manje sve što pokušavam saznati

----------


## Mima

Kora --> moje dijete je isto bilo a i još uvijek je na adaptiranom mlijeku, ja sam joj tek sad počela pomalo davati kravlje, a zašto, pa jednostavno zato što je ona uvijek loše jela pa nisam htjela mijenjati ono što je koliko-toliko htjela jesti. Osim toga, adaptirano mlijeko ima više masnoće od punomasnog kravljeg mlijeka a i obogaćeno je vitaminima, što je meni sve skupa bilo bitno jer mi dijete, kao što rekoh, slabo jede. Inače, pedijatar sa Svetog Duha od kojeg smo se kontrolirali (dr. Stanojević) rekao mi je da nakon godine dana nema medicinskog razloga da dijete pije adaptirano mlijeko (ali da je OK i ako ga pije), a da kravlje treba biti ono najmasnije - od 3.8 posto mm. I oko tog postotka masti se već na forumu vodila žustra rasprava  :Grin:

----------


## Kora

Mima, hvala puno na konačno dobivenom odgovoru

----------


## marilu

> Osjećam se pomalo kriva jer sam bacila kost o štetnosi kravljeg mlijeka i gle rasprave  :shock: već sam na jednom mjestu dala link, pa evo opet, svima vama koji "bacate" novac za sojino, rižino i -ina mlijeka ovaj aparatić će biti isplativ za par mjeseci, a dat ćete si mašti na volju kao i ja kombinirajući okuse http://www.advent.hr/uredj/index.html  :D


Meni je 2100 kn puno za Hrv. plate. A mlijeko se moze praviti i od bilo kojeg orasastog ploda, bez nekih velikih aparata.

----------


## sis

> cekana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Osjećam se pomalo kriva jer sam bacila kost o štetnosi kravljeg mlijeka i gle rasprave  :shock: već sam na jednom mjestu dala link, pa evo opet, svima vama koji "bacate" novac za sojino, rižino i -ina mlijeka ovaj aparatić će biti isplativ za par mjeseci, a dat ćete si mašti na volju kao i ja kombinirajući okuse http://www.advent.hr/uredj/index.html  :D
> 
> 
> Meni je 2100 kn puno za Hrv. plate. A mlijeko se moze praviti i od bilo kojeg orasastog ploda, bez nekih velikih aparata.


Kako? Ima li razloga da se takav "proizvod" zove mlijeko, a ne, recimo, sok?

----------


## Davor

> Pokorno se ispričavam striček davor


Ma nema veze, teta Ena  :Laughing:  

*sis*, jedini razlog zašto bi se to zvalo mlijeko (a koji mi sad pada na pamet) je tofu. Iz nekog razloga se laktobakterije u tom "mlijeku" dobro osjećaju.

Kravlje mlijeko je emulzija, a niti jedno od ovih "mlijeka" nisu emulzije.

----------


## drndalica

Aj da se i ja malo uključim. Mali mi je alergičan na proteine kravljeg mlijeka. Dojim i dodam tu i tamo Neocate. Ne bih mu dodavala Neocate da ne dobiva sporo na težini pa moram bar malo. Uglavnom mi uspijeva na prevaru kad zaspi na sisi (Neocate smrdi i ogavan je). Ugl. ne jede mi kašice ako ima Neocate-a unutra, vlastitog mlijeka nemam previše pa ne bude za izdojiti. Mene također zanima nutritivna vrijednost tih ostalih "kvazi" mlijeka. Da li da ih dodam u kašice kad već ovako neće da jede. Možda bude ukusnije.
U stvari htjela bi znati slijedeće:
Budući je alergija na kravlje mlijeko ugl. prolazna kada bi najranije mogla probati dati mu malo mliječnog - čime i kada pokušati?
Ako je to nakon godine dana - kakvu rođendansku tortu napraviti? Neku  antialergijsku, bezmliječnu, bezglutensku, bezjajnu, virtualnu?  :Laughing:  
Fakat - kako to izvesti?

----------


## cekana

:shock: drndalica, zar stvarno planiraš djetetu za prvi rođendan dati da jede tortu   :Sad:  
A ovo s dobivanjem na težini... jesi li pokušala nazvati SOS telefon? Kašice uvijek možaš raditi sa sokom ili vodom, ako dijete doji...

Uvijek me rastuži kad vidim da je nekim majkama važniji gram nego zdravlje djeteta...

----------


## drndalica

Ma ne mislim mu dati da jede. Mene je strah i samog slikanja uz tortu - da ne bi možda umočio palac u šlag. A kakva je to slika sa prvog rođendana bez prve svijećice?! Znam da je to bedast problem ali dođe mi nekako žao - propušta prvi roćkas. Da ne govorim koliko sam i ja silno željna bilo čega slatkog i kremastog. Što se težine tiče voljela bi da ipak dobiva malo više, nikako da pređemo granicu od 350 gr mjesečno - ima 7 i pol mj a jedva da je udvostručio porođajnu težinu. Zdrav je i jako živ pa me to tješi jer izgleda je sve u redu. Meni je važnije zdravlje pa ga bez obzira na težinu ne futram praznim kalorijama, sokićima i sl. Ipak, voljela bi da mi je malo jači, srce bi mi bilo na mjestu. :/

----------


## Zorana

Ja sam stvarno pazila na dohranu moje djece kroz prvu godinu. Ali, jednostavno nisam odolila iskusenju da im dam mrvicu torte za prvi rodjendan. Nisu se sad ubijali u cokoladi, slagu ili cemu vec. Ali, mrvicu biskvita su dobili za degustaciju.  :Embarassed:  Starija se, sjecam se zgrozila, nije htjela. Ali mladja je i inace izjelica. I ona nema sanse da bi gledala kako drugi jedu, a da ona to propusti.

----------


## Mima

Torta se može napraviti i bez ijednog sastojka koje dijete od godinu dana možda još ne jede - i bez jaja, i bez mlijeka, i bez nekih industrijskih pripravaka tipa pudinga ili šlaga. I bezglutenska  :Wink:  sa npr. podlogom od prosa. 

Drndalica - normalno da bi htjela da ti je dijete jače, kao mama djeteta kojoj je važan svaki gram ja te potpuno razumijem. Zapravo ne znam kolika je nutritivna ili kalorijska vrijednost ovih 'mlijeka' od žitarica, ali recimo znam da postoji i zobeno vrhnje koje sigurno ima više masnoće pa možeš možda i to pokušati dodavati u kašice.

----------


## Shiny

Joooj, pa dajte djeci da moče rukice u šlag..pa poslije brišite  :Grin:  
Mislim, hoću reći to da stvarno ne mislim da će se svijet okrenuti naglavačke ako dijete lizne mrvicu šlaga ili proba komadić torte..osim naravno ako nije alergičar...Ali to sam ja...Ja sam za probu, radi gušta...
Uostalom ovo je već OT!

----------


## Davor

Napravio sam mlijeko od indijskih oraha (cashew) 8) 
Zapažanja:
- fino je
- grozno komplicirano, ali se dade pojednostaviti
- nakon par sati se krene sedimentirati
- treba strašno jaki mikser inače mljevenje traje oko pola sata
- dobro je imati najveće cjedilo koje zakon dopušta inače cijeđenje traje oko 2 sata

----------


## Linda

Davore, bez ljutnje, ali ovo je za mene već krajnja egzotika.  :shock: 
Mislim da nas je većina ipak sklonija tradicionalnijoj prehrani.

----------


## Davor

:Laughing:   Apsolutno se slažem. Samo, umro bih da nisam probao.

----------


## marta

> Napravio sam mlijeko od indijskih oraha (cashew) 8) 
> Zapažanja:
> - fino je
> - grozno komplicirano, ali se dade pojednostaviti
> - nakon par sati se krene sedimentirati
> - treba strašno jaki mikser inače mljevenje traje oko pola sata
> - dobro je imati najveće cjedilo koje zakon dopušta inače cijeđenje traje oko 2 sata


 :? 
Ja sam jucer radila majonezu od orascica i bila je gotova za 2 minute s obicnim stapnim mikserom. Prije toga sam ih mocila 1 h u vodi.

----------


## Davor

Majoneza mi je slijedeći eksperiment 8)

----------


## marta

Ne kuzim zasto ti se tesko melju.

----------


## iki

Moram,moram i moram skrenuti s teme!! Zato jer se moram zahvaliti rodama na svemu što su me naučile (i rodekima-Davor   :Laughing:  ).

Da nije bilo rodinog foruma,i moja mama i sveki i patronažne i sestra u zaraznoj i pedijatrica ...da ne duljim... uvele bi mi vodu uz dojenje,za početak.
Neki dan je bila kod svekijevih rasprava o mlijeku,slatkom tipa čokolino,sokićima,keksima i MEDU.   :Sad:  itd itd.
Ovako mi nitko nemože ništa nametnut i pametovat uz bijedni i jedini argument-pa mi smo tako- ili -sva dijeca tako jedu-, jer sam se ja educirala i za svaki svoj zato imam bar 3 asa u rukavu.

Dakle rode i rodeki   :Naklon:

----------


## Davor

> Ne kuzim zasto ti se tesko melju.


Jer imam jadnu ispriku od jednoručnog miksera. Koma je što se nisam sreo s nekakvim koji bi bio drastično bolji od postojećeg, a za normalnu lovu. Blender mi je blagopokojni, a taj je bio u stanju raditi čarolije.

----------


## marta

Al ja fakat imam neku jeftinocu od miksera.

----------


## Davor

Wati, a ne kune  :Wink:

----------


## marta

Pa sefe, obicno to ide skupa.

----------


## anima

> Da, kravlje se ne preporucuje davati bar dvije godine. (Da se mene pita....ni poslije  )



Ninet... Molim te reci mi gdje si pročitala ili čula da se kravlje mlijeko ne daje do 2. godine života? Ja sam zaista puno čitala ali nigdje nisam naišla na taj podatak? Ped. je rekla da se uvodi sa godinu dana, mi tako napravili i ne vidim problem? Mislim, što će sve u životu pojesti???

----------


## Linda

> Mislim, što će sve u životu pojesti???


Naravno da hoće, ali dok su još svi konci u našim rukama, nije li normalno da svaki roditelj da sve od sebe da bi djetetu priuštio ono najbolje i izbjegne koliko god može bilo kakve loše unose u mali organizam.
Moja šogorica je malog othranila kravljim mlijekom od 1. dana  :Evil or Very Mad:  , ljudi moji, a da ne kažem da je s 4 mj. već uredno tamanio henovke i paštetu. I vidi čuda, mali čak "zdraviji" od mojih "zlatnih žlica"! Ako ćemo tako razmišljati, ajmo onda svi lijepo po jednu kravu i udri!

Inače, i meni se druga godina čini nekako predaleko. U tablici dohrane na stranici mame i bebe piše da se kravlje uvodi iza 18 mj.- ali tamo i piše da se oko godine dana daje bijela kava :shock:  To s kavom me totalno šokiralo, pa mi ni kravlje mlijeko s 18. mjeseci više ne djeluje kao provjerena informacija. Fakat, Ninet, gdje si našla ono o drugoj godini, da i nas prosvjetliš?  :Grin:

----------


## anima

> Mislim, što će sve u životu pojesti???
> 			
> 		
> 
> Naravno da hoće, ali dok su još svi konci u našim rukama, nije li normalno da svaki roditelj da sve od sebe da bi djetetu priuštio ono najbolje i izbjegne koliko god može bilo kakve loše unose u mali organizam.
> Moja šogorica je malog othranila kravljim mlijekom od 1. dana  , ljudi moji, a da ne kažem da je s 4 mj. već uredno tamanio henovke i paštetu. I vidi čuda, mali čak "zdraviji" od mojih "zlatnih žlica"! Ako ćemo tako razmišljati, ajmo onda svi lijepo po jednu kravu i udri!
> 
> Inače, i meni se druga godina čini nekako predaleko. U tablici dohrane na stranici mame i bebe piše da se kravlje uvodi iza 18 mj.- ali tamo i piše da se oko godine dana daje bijela kava :shock:  To s kavom me totalno šokiralo, pa mi ni kravlje mlijeko s 18. mjeseci više ne djeluje kao provjerena informacija. Fakat, Ninet, gdje si našla ono o drugoj godini, da i nas prosvjetliš?


 Nisam zadrta, pružam svom djetetu najbolje ali upravo sam sad pisala na temu paštete, hrenovke i dr.  Pišu o tome kao o tolikom smeću (da se razumijemo, i ja mislim da je to smeće)  ali kao da sva ova druga hrana koju nam djeca jedu je zdrava?! Mislim, ja sam odrasla na smeću pa sam živa i zdrava, tako da niti od svog djeteta neću napraviti neku mimozicu, daleko od toga da ću bježati od hrenovke, paštete a kamoli od kravljeg mlijeka!!! Kao da će im nešto biti od toga...

----------


## Linda

anima, odgovorila sam na tu temu i složila se s tobom, ali ona tvrdnja "što će još pojesti u životu" mi se nekako ne sviđa.

----------


## anima

> anima, odgovorila sam na tu temu i složila se s tobom, ali ona tvrdnja "što će još pojesti u životu" mi se nekako ne sviđa.


Pri tome sam mislila na čevape, hamburgere i sve slično tome, a gmo da i ne spominjem....

----------


## ninet

*Mislim, ja sam odrasla na smeću pa sam živa i zdrava*

Pa ce i moje djete konsekventno......Kad sam ja, nek i ono!!!!!
Jeah....mene su tukli, pa sam ziva i zdrava, odrasla na formuli, pa sam ziva i zdrava....Kad malo bolje razmislim....sta mi sve nisu u neznanju radili , pa sam ziva i zdrava.



Anima, prodas mi autorska prava za ovu izjavu?
Stavila bih je na majicu.

----------


## anima

Ninet....j....stvarno sam se glupo izrazila i grozno zvuči ovako izvučeno iz konteksta....ali ako ti se toliko sviđa slobodno ju nosi na majici....Ako može još odgovor?

----------


## suzyem

Dobro, dobro, pa ne mojte odmah ženu napadati (animu) jer ima drugačije razmišljanje o pašteti i sl. Ja nisam previše ekstremna što se tiče hrane ali takve stvari ipak neću nuditi. E sad, meni baš dođe nekad da pojedem paštetu i curke će vidjeti, ako zatraže, pa dat ću im da probaju, pa nek i pojedu malo al ću se trudit da to bude rijetko. Baš sam nedavno pročitala na jednom medicinskom forumu, žena pita pedijatra o štetnosti špinata ( ono ak se ne sprema odmah po branju) a on joj odgovorio: možemo mi tako gospođo i o mrkvi, pa ću vam napisati koliko je mrkva štetna, pa možemo tako o svakoj namirnici dok u Lijepoj našoj ne ostane ni jedna jestiva stvar!  Ovo me je potaklo na razmišljanje i držim se onog Davorovog: pustiti tijelo da se odmori od neke namirnice ili tako nekako, ne znam jeste li me shvatile!

----------


## ninet

:Kiss:  Ja najvise na svijetu volim ljude koji su u stanju reci "OK pogrijesio/la sam"...  :Smile:  

sorry ako sam bila odvratna, ali znas i sama za kakve se sve gluposti roditelji "vade" na to "I ja sam....pa sta mi fali"

Za kravlje mlijeko i dvije godine?
Pa na ovoj temi imas iskustvo NJojze. Maleni je razvio netoleranciju prema laktozi, a ta se najcesce javi u prve dvije godine....Nadalje....WHO preporucuje dodjenje dvije godine minimalno. Sto u mojoj interpretaciji iskljucuje KM... Imuni sistem djeteta se u te prve dvije godine razvija, kompletira i nije ga dobro bombardovati alergenima (a kravlje je mlijeko jak alergen).....
To su naucne cinjenice, pogledaj who stranice...ima i na Rodi dosta tekstova o tome, a ja se da me ubijes ne mogu sjetiti gdje sam citala...sigurno ce se naci neka forumasica koja ce se sjetiti gdje se to diskotovalo.
A moje subjektivno misljenje....ja mrzim mlijeko. Ne pijem ga. I vjerujem da izaziva vise stete nego koristi. I vjerujem tezama da potpomaze kamence bubrega i kancere zlijezda...

----------


## Svenovamama

Nama je pedijatrica rekla da ako roditelji imaju ekonomskih mogučnosti, bilo bi bolje da djeca do druge godine piju formulu, a tek iz toga kravlje mlijeko (naravno mamino mlijeko je naj, ali i tome dođe kraj). (slučajna rima  :Smile:  )
 To je kratko obrazložila time da je navodno formula puno bliža sastavom majčinom mlijeku od kravljeg mlijeka. Mi još cikimo pa..., ali iskreno ne znam koje bi doba bilo optimalno za uvođenje k. mlijeka: :/

----------


## Davor

Tvojoj pedijatrici se priviđaju svisci koji zamataju Milka čokoladu. S dvije godine uspoređivati išta s majčinim mlijekom?! Ljudi, jeste li vi uopće vidjeli fotku žene koja "doji" na (kršitelj koda)ovom letku? Dijete prištekano na prva tri milimetra bradavice, kao fol doji!? Pa ti ljudi ne bi prepoznali majčino mlijeko taman da ga piju u čaju.
Treba prihvatiti činjenicu da ljudi u marketingu formule ne znaju baš ništa o majčinom mlijeku i .

----------


## iki

Morate bit svjesni da se jako puno "usmeno" priča o kravljem mlijeku sa godinu dana. Od pedijatara,patronažnih sestara,pa do mama sa starijom djecom. Pa kad ti takva 3 izvora to smatraju najboljim,onda ako nisi dovoljno informiran,definitivno postaneš sklon prihvaćanju tog mišljenja. Jer nisu ti to rekli na placu dok si kupoval sir i vrhnje,nego su ti rekli ljudi koji se "bave" djecom....   :Sad:  

Ja i dalje molim Boga da nam dojenje potraje bar do druge godine....

----------


## Njojza

> Za kravlje mlijeko i dvije godine?
> Pa na ovoj temi imas iskustvo NJojze. Maleni je razvio netoleranciju prema laktozi, a ta se najcesce javi u prve dvije godine....Nadalje....WHO preporucuje dodjenje dvije godine minimalno. Sto u mojoj interpretaciji iskljucuje KM... Imuni sistem djeteta se u te prve dvije godine razvija, kompletira i nije ga dobro bombardovati alergenima (a kravlje je mlijeko jak alergen).....


evo ja potpisujem ninet i dodajem da sam ja prvobitno bila 100% ubijedena da mi dijete nece piti kravlje mlijeko prije bar 2 godine.
e obzirom da je on doji a i pio je adaptirano, u neko doba sam promjenila misljenje (citaj budala) i pocela davati kravlje.
sve bi bilo idealno da se nakon par mjeseci nije pojavila netolerancija jer ga je vjerovatno puno pio...
da, ja kazem zao mi je jer sam pogrijesila, ali ja nemam ama bas nista od tog sto kazem....
mogu samo reci da se nadam da cu slijedeci put biti pametnija u svakom pogledu...i da se nadam da ce ovo moje (ne)iskustvo nekom pomoci da svom djetetu ne nasteti.

----------


## Svenovamama

> Tvojoj pedijatrici se priviđaju svisci koji zamataju Milka čokoladu. S dvije godine uspoređivati išta s majčinim mlijekom?!


Ne razumijem?

----------


## Davor

Pa... floskule tipa "majčino mlijeko je najbolje ali..." tipične u marketingu formule ima smisla dok uspoređuješ jednu poznatu supstancu s nekom drugom poznatom supstancom. Možeš eventualno reći da su "formulaši" u stanju usporediti svoju umotvorinu s kravljim mlijekom i da mogu tvrditi kako je njihov proizvod "obogaćen". Usporedba formule (za dvogodišnjake) s majčinim mlijekom nakon dvije godine dojenja? Čuj, isključivo dojenje do dvije godine vjerojatno ne postoji. Dojenje dvogodišnjaka ima sasvim drugi smisao od puke prehrane. Dijete krutom hranom dobije sva hranjiva koja mu trebaju, a majčino mlijeko je nektar u kojem je čista ljubav: imunitet i prebiotski faktori - sastojci koje ni kravlje ni formula neće nikada imati. S druge strane, marketing formule se u toj dobi ne sankcionira, dakle, sva sredstva su dozvoljena. Naravno da ti je pedijatrica savjetovala da djetetu moraš dati formulu. To je nesankcionirani marketing formule. (svizac potom zamota čokoladu)

----------


## suzyem

Njojza, a nije bilo netolerancije dok je pio formulu? Ja sam mislila da djeca koja piju formulu nemaju kasnije problema s kravljim mlijekom, jer formula je od kravljeg....

----------


## Njojza

> Njojza, a nije bilo netolerancije dok je pio formulu? Ja sam mislila da djeca koja piju formulu nemaju kasnije problema s kravljim mlijekom, jer formula je od kravljeg....


nije bilo netoleranicje.
kod nas to nije jos 100% dokazano jer je on u medjuvremenu dobio salmonelu a salmonela ne trpi mlijeko.
tek kad se rijesimo salmonele mozemo se testirati na toleranciju na proteine iz kravljeg mlijeka.
Nisam ni ja znala da se to moze javiti odjednom, mislila sam ili si alergican ili nisi...ali nije tako.
Sad on jednostavno ne podnosi mlijeko jer automatski dobije proljev.
Pretpostavka doktora je da je netolerancija na mlijeko u pitanju ali jos nije dokazano...

----------


## Njojza

i jos nesto sto moram reci.
jucer kad smo bili na infektivnom, nisam mogla vjerovati ali dr nas je pohvalila jer F i dalje doji.
Rekla je da je on vjerovatno ima vrlo jak imunoloski sistem kad je salmonelu prenio na nogama, bez nekih posebnih problema...

Mislim da je ovo dovoljan razlog protiv kravljeg mlijeka i ZA dojenje  :Grin:

----------


## Svenovamama

> Naravno da ti je pedijatrica savjetovala da djetetu moraš dati formulu. To je nesankcionirani marketing formule.


Pedijatrica mi nije savjetovala da djetetu MORAM dati formulu, nego preporučila. Razlika je velika. Koliko u zadnje vrijeme čujem, mnogi pedijatri (u Rijeci) također savjetuju odgodu kravljeg mlijeka do druge godine, i mislim da ipak nije sve "nesankcionirani marketing i beskrupulozna propaganda". Žena nije rekla dajte djetetu formulu umjesto majčinog mlijeka, nego umjesto kravljeg. Nisam od onih koji misle da mi svi žele podvaliti, pogotovo ne naša ped. koja me je hrabrila i poticala na dojenje (pričom koliko je dojenje bitno) kada mi je bilo grozno prvih mjesec dana i kada sam mislila da moja beba nikada neće naučiti sisati (još jedna u nizu potpunih neistina o dojenju je da sve bebe odmah znaju sisati).

----------


## Davor

> Žena nije rekla dajte djetetu formulu umjesto majčinog mlijeka, nego umjesto kravljeg.


... a koja se međusobno razlikuju po... :?

----------


## Mamasita

> Nama je pedijatrica rekla da ako roditelji imaju ekonomskih mogučnosti, bilo bi bolje da djeca do druge godine piju formulu, a tek iz toga kravlje mlijeko (naravno mamino mlijeko je naj, ali i tome dođe kraj). (slučajna rima  )


Ah ti pedijatri...
Mamino mlijeko je naj, ali tome mora doci kraj prije dvije godine starosti.  :Rolling Eyes:  
Kako to da nikada ne kazu da bi bilo najbolje da mama doji barem do druge godine?

----------


## Svenovamama

> Kako to da nikada ne kazu da bi bilo najbolje da mama doji barem do druge godine?


Da zaista, valjda se rukovode večinom koja i ako doji, doji max. šest mjeseci.  :Sad:

----------


## Mamasita

A ta vecina uglavnom moze zahvaliti bas njima sto ne doji duze od 6 mjeseci.  :Sad:

----------


## Svenovamama

[quote="Davor"]


> ... a koja se međusobno razlikuju po... :?


Predpostavljam da ako je nešto proizvedeno iz nečeg drugoga ne mora nužno značiti da im je sastav identičan. Izbace ovo, dodaju ono...
Izgleda da si me krivo shvatio, ja nisam fan adaptiranoga, dapače, samo prenosim ono što mi je rečeno.

----------


## Svenovamama

> A ta vecina uglavnom moze zahvaliti bas njima sto ne doji duze od 6 mjeseci.


Imam prijateljicu koja je dojila 2 mjeseca i prestala, a kao razlog je navela to što ne može ići na miru u Trst. Ima nas svakakvih.  :Sad:

----------


## Davor

"kon mangel te kerel tumendar r.oburen `ci `soxa phenela tumen o `ca`cimos pa tumare perintonde"

(Tko god te želi porobiti neće ti reći istinu o tvojim precima)
-ciganska

Formula je zlo. Tko god ju propagira čini zlo. Marketing komu takvi služe svjesno "zaboravlja" istinu o prapovijesti dojenja i gole činjenice da smo tu - upravo zahvaljujući dojenju.
Ne budite roblje marketingu.

----------


## cekana

Ja sam se pitala zašto su Rode tako isključive... sad mi je sve jasnije, ne može se drugačije vratiti dojenju nego samo tako...

Postajem sve nabrijanija   :Mad:

----------

